# Old School car audio... who collects what?



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Lets see your old car audio equipment pre 1998.

*Here's my Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model #265/300







*
























































*The rare Zapco's... Z300c2. Studio 50,100 & 150.*



































































































































*Here's my BNIB old school 12" Kicker Solobaric s12d 2 ohm subwoofer.







*
This is when Kicker was great !




































_Modified by Rob. at 6:36 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, that brings back memories. I was installing stuff back when Orion, Phoenix Gold, and Earthquake were big names. Loved the old school Solobaric subs. Also loved the old school Alpine decks. Been a long time since I've seen those amps.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I have a few more than what is pictured, but it is either in use, in repair, or packed away.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

I've only been into car audio for about 5 years but I have 3 PPI A300's and 1 A600. None, unfortunately, are in good aesthetic condition


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Anything old school ppi from early to late 90's was great. Also I was a fan of the original Memphis (Aria) Belle Amp, and there hc50/100 amps.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Here's my BNIB kicker nd25a 1" Tweeters.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've got an Adire Brahma 15" in the factory-recommended Sub-Zero sealed box for it...
Also an Adire/Ampman Revolution 1500 amp for it.
It's for sale... slams like a mofo but also incredibly musical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nobody local to sell it to though.







(WAYYYYY too much to screw with shipping!)


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

I've been holding on to all of my US Amps stuff. Currently have a VL400 2xA150's and an A25 all matching purple heat sinks. 
Also have a set of Boston Pro 6.5 components, an old Autotek SS10, an Xtant 403a and probably some other stuff sitting around.


----------



## Kona0915 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Old School car audio... who collects what? (Rob.)*

No pics because I'm still using it.
Pioneer premier DEX P98R dedicated 4volt out no internal amp in the HU, hooked up to a Sony ES amp (think it's 75x4) All circa 1994







Still sounds good. Also have an old 4channel Orion Amp that I got in 1997


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

ive got a few us-amps usa-100's (1 ohm stable)...circa~1997 with no screw terminals (all wires built into the amp...odd set up) also have a 10 year old orion HCCA 12" that absolutely pounds, I made a custom home theatre sub out of it with a 300 watt rms plate amp.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (harmankardon35)*

Hopefully soon I have a garage to tinker in, so I can try and start ressurecting old amps. I have a RF punch 45 and 75 that needs repair and 10 RF Punch 45 PCB's for spare parts. I have about 3 or 4 dead amps that were given to me for parts or getting running again.


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (harmankardon35)*

My VL-400 was that way but I had it upgraded to terminals when I sent them in to have matched heat sinks put on.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (witecap4u)*

us amps usa-400, but it caught on fire







. Anyone know of where to get amps fixed? I also have a couple old Orion HCCA225's.


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (nick0188)*

I have a couple of Zapco amps I might use soon. I miss my PPI Art series days.


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (Wilbur the pig)*

Wow, this thread brings back memories. I've got a chrome PPI PC1800 and PC2400 (the original ones, made before Orion took over the company in the late 90s and quality went to hell). They're tucked away in the attic, and are so old the only pictures I have are on real film!
A first-gen Eclipse Aluminum sub (6-ohm SVC) next to my JL 12W7.








Lastly, an old-school Boston Pro 6.5^3 setup (circa 1998) currently in use in my GTI. x-overs are the only visible part of the equation.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (OmegaRed1723)*

I found the king of all barn finds....
My friends landlord use to own a car audio shop back in 97-98' and when he closed the shop, i packed all his extra stock in his barn...which is now my friends barn. One day i stop by to help him clean it out and i was in shock at the amount of old school BNIB stuff. At the end of the night, he gave me a set of 15" Kickers in a box, 3 sets of Polk Audio 6.5 tweeter combo, pr of 8" Polk subs, pr of 3way Polk 6x9's. 2 800w BNIB Alpine 2ch amp's. and 2 Alpine gooseneck EQ's & a brand new Alpine benzi....still in the box....all mint condition. All pre 96'. Sucks cause he ended up giving it all away.







and what i got was a fraction of what was there. There were at least 20 amps still in the box, endless boxes of sub's. I'll post pic's soon.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

more


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

more..


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I just picked up a Alpine 7939 on fleabay for 50 bucks. 

I got a BNIB Craig 8 Track from from my dad which went into my 77 rabbit.



















I then found a Sparkomatic 8-track to cassette adpater which I then use to listen to my iPod. Shockingly it doesnt sound as bad as one would expect.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

Dealer installed AM / FM / 8-Track in my 77 Beetle.


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob, let me know if those solobarics ever go up for sale 

justin


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

jstn said:


> Rob, let me know if those solobarics ever go up for sale
> 
> justin


Sold it..


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

Lots of nice stuff posted above.


I went through an a/d/s phase myself. Had 7 amps at one time, several of them 20th anniv editions. 

I still use a/d/s separates and one RS12. Not bad stuff for musicality.


----------

